# A jamais - Per sempre.



## LuciaDL

Buon giorno!

_"_Da sempre e_ per sempre" _tradurrebbe_"_Pour toujours et _à jamais"_?
_
"Per sempre"_ vi sembra giusto in questo contesto? 
Siccome l'espressione _"à jamais"_ è antiquata, forse ci vorrebbe una parola altrettanto antiquata?

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## brian

_Per sempre_ significa _pour toujours_, mentre _da sempre_ significa _depuis toujours_, no? Allora: *Depuis toujours et pour toujours*.

Però ora mi ricordo di aver usato _depuis toujours_ in una conversazione e la mia amica (francese) mi ha detto che non si dice in francese, anche se ha capito facilmente cosa volevo dire.


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> _Per sempre_ significa _pour toujours_, mentre _da sempre_ significa _depuis toujours_, no?  Allora: *Depuis toujours et pour toujours*.
> Però ora mi ricordo di aver usato _*depuis toujours*_ in una conversazione e la mia amica (francese) mi ha detto che non si dice in francese, anche se ha capito facilmente cosa volevo dire.


Sono sempre costernato da quanta gente afferma che una cosa o l'altra non si dice . Perlopiù fanno una grande confusione tra quello che loro non dicono o non conoscono e quello che gli altri dicono e usano correntemente . Comunque, si scrive e si dice, con qualche restrizione di uso :
− _Depuis toujours_. [Suggère une permanence sans limite init. (d'où l'impossibilité d'employer cette combinaison avec le passé simple ou le fut.)] _Ils vont de plaine en plaine, Depuis toujours, à travers temps_ (Verhaeren, _Camp. halluc._, 1893, p. 18). _Sa mère elle-même, la vieille Montaine, sa femme Sandrine ne l'appelaient que Raboliot; une sornette qui était sienne depuis toujours, depuis les premiers mois de sa vie_ (Genevoix, _Raboliot_, 1925, p. 25). _Ils me connaissent depuis trente ans, ils me connaissent depuis toujours comme vendeuse et comme commerçante_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit_, 1936, p. 362). ♦ [Avec le part. passé, _depuis toujours_ peut être remplacé par _de toujours_] _Elles étaient terriblement froides, et simples, et connues de toujours_ (Malègue, _Augustin_, t. 2, 1933, p. 222). 
(Da CNRTL)
​


LuciaDL said:


> _"_Da sempre e_ per sempre" _tradurrebbe_"_Pour toujours et _à jamais"_?
> _"Per sempre"_ vi sembra giusto in questo contesto?
> Siccome l'espressione _"à jamais"_ è antiquata, forse ci vorrebbe una parola altrettanto antiquata?


Il problema sta nel fatto che sia "pour toujours" che "à jamais" si traducono con "per sempre" . Puoi forse girare la difficoltà dicendo "ora e sempre", che dovrebbe bastare ad insistere, anche se non ha un significato completamente identico .


----------



## brian

Ah scusate, pensavo che volesse tradurre _dall'italiano in francese_. Ops.


----------



## LuciaDL

Un tout grand merci à chacun de vous !


----------



## marieminou

brian said:


> _Per sempre_ significa _pour toujours_, mentre _da sempre_ significa _depuis toujours_, no? Allora: *Depuis toujours et pour toujours*.
> 
> Però ora mi ricordo di aver usato _depuis toujours_ in una conversazione e la mia amica (francese) mi ha detto che non si dice in francese, anche se ha capito facilmente cosa volevo dire.


 
tout dépend du contexte; quelle était ta phrase?


----------

